# LEBEN suspended for 1 year after Drug Test



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

This must be a situation where LEBEN didn't reveal that he was taking it ahead of the fight,

He sure looked off in the fight, and I was surprised that he "gave-up"


"LEBEN SUSPENDED FOR ONE YEAR AFTER FAILING UFC® 138 DRUG TEST

Zuffa, LLC, owner of the Ultimate Fighting Championship® (“the UFC®”), today released information stating that middleweight fighter Chris Leben tested positive for Oxycodone and Oxymorphone following his Nov. 5 loss to Mark Munoz in the main event of UFC® 138 in Birmingham, England.

As a result of the positive test, Leben will be suspended from fighting for one (1) year.

“I like Chris and I want him to do well, but based on his actions, he's been suspended for one year,” UFC President Dana White said. “If he needs professional help, we are going to be there for him. We want to see him succeed not only in the Octagon, but in his personal life.”

“I would like to make it known that I fully accept this suspension and apologize for embarrassing the UFC, my friends and family, and sport of mixed martial arts,” Leben said. “I’m learning that I’m my own worst enemy sometimes. I can’t succeed in the Octagon or in life behaving this way. I’ve got to make some real changes over the next year and I’m going to focus on getting my life and career back on track. Again, I’m sorry to the UFC and fans that’ve supported me since my days on The Ultimate Fighter.”

The remaining 19 fighters on the UFC® 138 card all passed their post fight drug tests."

http://uk.ufc.com/news/leben-suspended-for-one-year-after-ufc-138


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Some people never change.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*



“I would like to make it known that I fully accept this suspension and apologize for embarrassing the UFC, my friends and family, and sport of mixed martial arts,” Leben said. “I’m learning that I’m my own worst enemy sometimes. I can’t succeed in the Octagon or in life behaving this way. I’ve got to make some real changes over the next year and I’m going to focus on getting my life and career back on track. Again, I’m sorry to the UFC and fans that’ve supported me since my days on The Ultimate Fighter.”

Click to expand...

*blah...blah.... spritzer. I've always thought you'd be the champ of the exercise yard one day.:thumbsdown:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Even though Munoz put it on him, Leben did not look ok in that fight. Not sure why he was taking pain killers, aside from a habbit, or a injury from training. If it's for an injury, I kinda feel bad for him. He's not one to pull out of a fight with a injury, but he's gotta know the concequences by now of taking any drugs.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Deja vu...


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

He obviously has an addictive personality, poor guy just doesn't have control. Oh well, now he has a full year to sort things out and make sure he's right.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well on one hand I feel bad for the guy, he obviously has some issues that he needs to work on - and I for one hope he gets his s*** straight and I want to see him do well...

On the other hand I'm like "not this crap again" - he's not just making himself look bad, but also UFC and MMA, and I don't like that


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He should just take TRT and be liked by everyone


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I feel bad for Leben. Coming off Oxycodone is as bad as coming off heroin. Oxy is even referred to as legal heroin sometimes. I was on a heavy dose for only a week and I can attest that even that short period of time resulted in withdrawal the following weeks and cravings to this day.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah it's painkillers and those are highly addictive. I'm actually surprised more don't fail their tests being how injuries are so common. I thought orginially he popped positive for steroids but this is something different and I hope he gets some help.




box said:


> He should just take TRT and be liked by everyone


LMAO


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Oxycodone/Oxycontin should be illegal.

The fact that pharmaceutical companies are free to sell this and things like Marijuana are illegal is horseshit. (Coming from someone who doesn't use Marijuana)


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn cmon Leben


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> Oxycodone/Oxycontin should be illegal.
> 
> The fact that pharmaceutical companies are free to sell this and things like Marijuana are illegal is horseshit. (Coming from someone who doesn't use Marijuana)


Word the F up. Add mushrooms to that as well - that's some deep stuff.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

*Failed Drug Test - Chris Leben Suspended for 1 Year*

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/11/28/2592955/chris-leben-suspended-drug-test-ufc-news



> The UFC's website just released some very big news. Chris Leben tested positive for Oxycodone and Oxymorphone after his UFC 138 bout with Mark Munoz. From the press release on the UFC website:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, and I thought he was finally on the right path for good. I have a feeling he is going to have a hard time staying sober from anything, drugs or alcohol, until he can learn to deal with what appears to be some other issues.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Damn, I just now see someone else beat me. Merge or delete please Mods!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow thats some heavy stuff to have in your system for a fight. I knew he didn't look right in a couple of the prefight pics and during the fight. 

He really needs to get his shit together. I really want to see him do well but he never will doing this.

I don't know how he was walking around with Oxycodone/Oxycontin in his system much less fighting....Wow Get your shit together man


----------



## bl0t (Nov 18, 2007)

Oxycodone/Oxycontin/Oromorph are often the only pain-relief that works in terminally-ill cancer patients so I certainly don't think they should ever be made illegal. Maybe Leben has some nagging injuries? They are certainly not performance enhancing drugs though, the opposite in fact...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

If Leben's leg was broke inhalf then I could see him takin those but come on take a Tab


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Oxycodone/Oxycontin should be illegal.
> 
> The fact that pharmaceutical companies are free to sell this and things like Marijuana are illegal is horseshit. (Coming from someone who doesn't use Marijuana)


Yeah no.



And Chris Leben is probably a user. This a is heroine sub. You don't take something like Oxycodone because you got injured in training...in fact, yeah....as the above pointed out, you should be damn near dead before you take them, and even then under doctor's supervision.

It's dope....flat out.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

bl0t said:


> Oxycodone/Oxycontin/Oromorph are often the only pain-relief that works in terminally-ill cancer patients so I certainly don't think they should ever be made illegal. Maybe Leben has some nagging injuries? They are certainly not performance enhancing drugs though, the opposite in fact...


It's also used for people with severe chronic pain. Some people need it just to get out of bed. I know someone with a spinal injury who is prescribed codeine for regular use and a SMALL amount of oxycodone (percs which r 5mg) for flare ups. She often complains that the only time she doesn't feel pain is from the latter. Some patients are prescribed as much as 80mg a day in a time release format. 

But anyways, this is definitely a safety issue more than anything. Leben certainly wasn't using this in an attempt to enhance performance in any way. Clearly he has an addiction he is struggling with so I wish him the best of luck getting clean.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

These guys are well aware that the pre-fight testing will pick these things up. I can't figure out why he would risk he career and his life for this crap. Repeat offender I believe, too bad really.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Threads merged. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

BTW..This coming from a Huge Former Chris Leben Fan:

Well this sure explains alot... I alomost started a thread after the fight with Mark how angry and disgusted I was with Lebens performance. The guy was tired after the first round, and he QUIT, just QUIT!!!!!! After the second.

I was so pissed off after watching that fight. I've always been a huge fan of Chris and his style of fighting, but that night I knew he came in out of shape. He looked like he was back on the sauce or something.

The UFC really needs to cut ties with Leben. No other professional Sparts Market would allow all the crap he has pulled. RECAP TIME
-TUF 1..Breaks glass with own hand, pees in other fighters bed, starts fights on the show.

-Two different DUI's since being in the UFC.

-Having to cancel a UFC fight due Chris having to spend time in JAIL..due to an Outstanding warrant for him in Oregon.

-Two Failed Drug Tests..1 for performance enhancers..The second for Opiates..

-Basically Chris Leben is an alcholic, pill-popping, drama queen who doesn't deserve a 5th chance..IMO

Dana White makes me sick how he stands behind guys like Chael Sonnen and Chris Leben..Thes guys belong in Prison.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

demoman993 said:


> These guys are well aware that the pre-fight testing will pick these things up. I can't figure out why he would risk he career and his life for this crap. Repeat offender I believe, too bad really.


Because he's an addict?

And the first time he was busted for roids...




TheNinja said:


> BTW..This coming from a Huge Former Chris Leben Fan:
> 
> Well this sure explains alot... I alomost started a thread after the fight with Mark how angry and disgusted I was with Lebens performance. The guy was tired after the first round, and he QUIT, just QUIT!!!!!! After the second.
> 
> ...


Comments like this are sure giveaways that MMA fans that say things like this don't actually watch other sports.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

Mirage445 said:


> Oxycodone/Oxycontin should be illegal.
> 
> The fact that pharmaceutical companies are free to sell this and things like Marijuana are illegal is horseshit. (Coming from someone who doesn't use Marijuana)


Agreed. I don't think anyone should take this as a "legalize marijuana" stance either. It's just amazing that something as addictive as oxy is allowed to be sold, and there is still such a negative outlook towards something as harmless as weed.



G_Land said:


> I don't know how he was walking around with Oxycodone/Oxycontin in his system much less fighting....Wow Get your shit together man


A lot easier said than done with this sh!t, and even that much harder if you have an addictive personality. Do you know anyone who has been prescribed the stuff, or is an addict/user?

My best guess is that he started out using to treat an injury, and he got hooked. Or he had an injury shortly before the fight and started using, and hoped he wouldn't get tested.

By his response I think it's the former, and hopefully he's able to get off the sh!t.

On a side note - is oxy legal to use if prescribed and disclosed prior to the fight? Although if you have an injury bad enough to use oxy I'm not sure how you would get cleared to fight...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

RedRocket44 said:


> Agreed. I don't think anyone should take this as a "legalize marijuana" stance either. *It's just amazing that something as addictive as oxy is allowed to be sold, and there is still such a negative outlook towards something as harmless as weed.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol no.

Oxy is a big help to addicts. Plus it is profitable.

And I'm sure you could get a TUE if you had some extremely rare circumstance that allowed you to take a small amount of it and still pass a physical.

But typically most guys perform terribly on Oxy(see Karo) so I don't see why anyone would do that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

RedRocket44 said:


> On a side note - is oxy legal to use if prescribed and disclosed prior to the fight? Although if you have an injury bad enough to use oxy I'm not sure how you would get cleared to fight...


I can't imagine they would clear a fighter using such a strong central nervous system depressant. The injury may not be the issue if it is something like chronic pain, but then again most people with that type of injury can't fight, like you said.



Roflcopter said:


> lol no.
> 
> Oxy is a big help to addicts. Plus it is profitable.
> 
> ...


What do you mean it is a big help to addicts? I think you are thinking of methadone. Oxy is another beast altogether.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> Agreed. I don't think anyone should take this as a "legalize marijuana" stance either. It's just amazing that something as addictive as oxy is allowed to be sold, and there is still such a negative outlook towards something as harmless as weed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oxycodon and cotin. One was taking codon because he broke his femor in half. Really nasty his leg went into a fence post hole running and SNAP right in half. 

The other has a birth defect in his spine....its weird hes missing like half of a vertibret. But he took it a few time when he was out of his tabs. 

Neither one is a pro athete but they stopped taking them. The only time these drugs are given out is for severe pain. Not a pulled muscle or a knee injury. So I think Leben was just taking it because he is hooked.....Thats why _I _said he needed to get his shit together.JMO tho..

Now if he is injured he needs to get healthy. Thats from the injury and kicking the pills


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

He probably thought that the painkillers was going to protect him from Munoz's Donkey Kong punches, guess it failed hard.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> I can't imagine they would clear a fighter using such a strong central nervous system depressant. The injury may not be the issue if it is something like chronic pain, but then again most people with that type of injury can't fight, like you said.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean it is a big help to addicts? I think you are thinking of methadone. Oxy is another beast altogether.


No...Oxy is prescribed to dope addicts. To prevent withdrawal.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Oxycodon and cotin. One was taking codon because he broke his femor in half. Really nasty his leg went into a fence post hole running and SNAP right in half.
> 
> The other has a birth defect in his spine....its weird hes missing like half of a vertibret. But he took it a few time when he was out of his tabs.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear sometimes oxycodone is given out for things as small as wisdom teeth removal. These would be percocets which are an instant release 5mg version of the pill. 

But I am just playing devils advocate. Other than surgery and the exception of percocets oxycodone is rarely prescribed for anything less than auto accident or chronic pain, as you mentioned.



Roflcopter said:


> No...Oxy is prescribed to dope addicts. To prevent withdrawal.


I have never heard this before. Got any information to back this up?

Methadone is commonly prescribed to heroin and opiate addicts to help with withdrawal. Methadone alleviates the withdrawal symptoms by blocking opioid receptors in the brain but releasing far less dopamine, thus you do not get as high but do not feel the pain. I am sure you have heard the term "methadone clinic". 

Perhaps they have prescribed oxycodone somewhere or at some time for withdrawal but I have certainly never heard of it an I imagine most doctors would flat out refuse giving a junky something to get high off.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Just to be clear sometimes oxycodone is given out for things as small as wisdom teeth removal. These would be percocets which are an instant release 5mg version of the pill.
> 
> But I am just playing devils advocate. Other than surgery and the exception of percocets oxycodone is rarely prescribed for anything less than auto accident or chronic pain, as you mentioned.


 
Hmmm iono Ive never herd of the light doses like that. But I do know they are HUGE on the streets. Around where I live they are easier to get than Tabs


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well that sucks.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope Leben makes a comeback... But until he does, there are 10,000 other up-and-coming fighters for me to watch. 

I love the guy but MMA is huge now and I don't think I would have noticed if he didn't fight for a full year anyway.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

G_Land said:


> Hmmm iono Ive never herd of the light doses like that. But I do know they are HUGE on the streets. Around where I live they are easier to get than Tabs


he speaks the truth. I know a few friends who got prescribed percocet for wisdom teeth removal. 

The 5mg, commonly called percocets (percs, or "perks") are prescribed for a lot of other things too -- it's why they are so easy to get on the street.

Typically, "oxy" refers to the much stronger, timed release version which I believe come in 20, 40 or 80mg doses. I know 1 person who has a prescription for oxy too... and even she feels she doesn't need them.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No...Oxy is prescribed to dope addicts. To prevent withdrawal.


You got it backwards, Methadone is prescribed to heroin addicts to prevent withdrawal. Oxycontin abuse often leads to heroin use.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> You got it backwards, Methadone is prescribed to heroin addicts to prevent withdrawal. Oxycontin abuse often leads to heroin use.


This.

Oxycontin is sometimes referred to as 'Hillbilly Heroin'.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

RedRocket44 said:


> he speaks the truth. I know a few friends who got prescribed percocet for wisdom teeth removal.
> 
> The 5mg, commonly called percocets (percs, or "perks") are prescribed for a lot of other things too -- it's why they are so easy to get on the street.
> 
> Typically, "oxy" refers to the much stronger, timed release version which I believe come in 20, 40 or 80mg doses. I know 1 person who has a prescription for oxy too... and even she feels she doesn't need them.


Yeah you are right. I just remembered that a guy I knew died after taking 3-5 80s after puting about an 8-ball up his nose....They are tanks that are not handed out lightly but for some reason are easy to get


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Just to be clear sometimes oxycodone is given out for things as small as wisdom teeth removal. These would be percocets which are an instant release 5mg version of the pill.
> 
> But I am just playing devils advocate. Other than surgery and the exception of percocets oxycodone is rarely prescribed for anything less than auto accident or chronic pain, as you mentioned.
> 
> ...


Nope. Helps them out anyway, it's all $.

This is from experiences in my personal life btw.




MRBRESK said:


> You got it backwards, Methadone is prescribed to heroin addicts to prevent withdrawal. Oxycontin abuse often leads to heroin use.


They both are.

More or less they give Oxy when they think it's pretty much hopeless for that person...I'm fairly certain.

Lots of dope addicts skip the Methadone because it doesn't get them high.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> This a is heroine sub. You don't take something like Oxycodone because you got injured in training...in fact, yeah....as the above pointed out, you should be damn near dead before you take them, and even then under doctor's supervision.
> 
> It's dope....flat out.


It may be, but they prescribed it to me when I was slightly injured (no breaks). They sling prescriptions like nothing when you got the money to pay for it.


----------



## RedRocket44 (Sep 18, 2011)

box said:


> It may be, but they prescribed it to me when I was slightly injured (no breaks). They sling prescriptions like nothing when you got the money to pay for it.


And especially when you hear things like drug companies offer kickbacks to doctors/clinics for X number of prescriptions. 

And when the drug is highly addictive it sure makes you wonder what some motives may really be.

Pharmaceutics is big business, and when legal drugs like oxy are so widely abused it's pretty scary.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

My best friend is a heroin addict, it's a very difficult situation to deal with. In any case a heroin addict can pretty much always get the $50 required to have a shot, Oxy is incredibly similar to Heroin in it's chemical buildup, just as difficult to get off of and is more expensive than Heroin. Taking Oxycontin/codone cannot and will not help with your addiction, it will just "feed your appetite" so to speak. 

Heroin withdrawal is a lot more manageable with Methadone, it feeds the craving without giving you the high. Taking Oxys in times of withdrawal would only create a situation where you get Oxycontin when you can't find Heroin, and Heroin when you can't find Oxycontin. Both get you high and both are as addictive as eachother. 

My guess would be that Chris began taking oxys for pain relief from a training injury but due to the addictive nature of the drug he was not able to get off it, he's also got an addictive personality so that would not help.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> My best friend is a heroin addict, it's a very difficult situation to deal with. In any case a heroin addict can pretty much always get the $50 required to have a shot, Oxy is incredibly similar to Heroin in it's chemical buildup, just as difficult to get off of and is more expensive than Heroin. Taking Oxycontin/codone cannot and will not help with your addiction, it will just "feed your appetite" so to speak.
> 
> Heroin withdrawal is a lot more manageable with Methadone, it feeds the craving without giving you the high. Taking Oxys in times of withdrawal would only create a situation where you get Oxycontin when you can't find Heroin, and Heroin when you can't find Oxycontin. Both get you high and both are as addictive as eachother.
> 
> My guess would be that Chris began taking oxys for pain relief from a training injury but due to the addictive nature of the drug he was not able to get off it, he's also got an addictive personality so that would not help.


Oxy is just a replacement. That's all it really functions as. If you get an oxy prescription, you can get the pills all the time.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Apparently the drugs Leben was busted for clear out of your system in a week at the most 2-4 days on average. I don't know how I feel about Fighters popping pain pills. For all we know he's had this habit for his entire career. Don Frye was on pain pills for years after the Shamrock fight and he always pissed clean.

For me I think it's good that he's taking a year off because he is an addict and a head case and I think fighting is saving his life rather than ruining it. I'm just thankful this wasn't a PED or illegal substance, while painkillers are bad I have sympathy for people who use them.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The thing is, this kind of discredits Leben in the past. I mean when he got blasted out by Stann in a round, he and his trainers claim he was "sick"...how do we know he just wasn't get high on Oxy like he was for this fight against Munoz. Maybe the "vomiting" was actually withdrawal syndromes.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Oxy is just a replacement. That's all it really functions as. If you get an oxy prescription, you can get the pills all the time.


You aren't understanding, replacing heroin with Oxys is silly as they are equally as addictive, Oxys are more expensive and they will not get you off Heroin.

You said before that



> Oxy is prescribed to dope addicts. To prevent withdrawal.


Taking Oxys only creates a new addiction.

Methadone on the other hand is not as addictive as you don't get a "high" from it, it just feeds the craving for the opiates, it's not nearly as damaging to your body. 



> They both are.
> 
> More or less they give Oxy when they think it's pretty much hopeless for that person...I'm fairly certain.


What? Why would a heroin addict search for an equally damaging but more expensive drug when "it's pretty much hopeless for that person", by that stage money is tight, they are stealing to support the habit.

You say it is easy to get once you have a prescription but i've never met a heroin addict that can't find a source.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Because he's an addict?
> 
> And the first time he was busted for roids...
> 
> ...


Right:confused03:..Thats Why After you fail 2 drug test in the NBA you are BANNED FOR LIFE...It USED to be be 3 years.

Roger Goodell has changed athe entire perception of puishments and fines in the NFL. If Chris Lebn was around, he wouldn't be around.

In Baseball You get Suspended 50 games for your first offense, 162 for your 2nd, aand with tweo DUI's he would be lucking at additonal 2+ years for substance abuse violations of alchol

Yeah but I don't watch any sports


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MRBRESK said:


> You aren't understanding, replacing heroin with Oxys is silly as they are equally as addictive, Oxys are more expensive and they will not get you off Heroin.
> 
> You said before that
> 
> ...


So they don't go to jail obviously.




TheNinja said:


> Right:confused03:..*Thats Why After you fail 2 drug test in the NBA you are BANNED FOR LIFE...It USED to be be 3 years.*
> *
> Roger Goodell has changed athe entire perception of puishments and fines in the NFL. If Chris Lebn was around, he wouldn't be around.*
> *
> ...


That's why those rules are there for show only. They barely test. It's almost impossible to fail a drug test in the NBA....Mike Beasley and Mario Chalmers literally got caught smoking pot during training camp and they only got fines. Beasley is the biggest stoner around..dude took pictures of himself with weed bags in the background. Also the NBA is rampant with steroid use...it's just that no one cares...and rightfully so.


Yeah, have you ever seen the Quarterback for the Eagles? Also there are literally murderers in the NFL. Donte Stallworth literally killed a chick and I think got like a 4 game suspension and a fine. Also Pacman Jones is still in the league after about 8 run ins with the law...no exaggeration...and he got someone shot. That whole league is filled with scum and criminal thugs.


Baseball? :laugh: Half the dudes playing right now are literally disqualified from the HOF because they have been busted for steroids. It's the biggest cheater sport in the country, and the suspensions are a joke. Did you just Google this to pretend you know what you are talking about? Leben got suspended for a year which is the same punishment baseball gives for doping.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah it's usually backwards - Oxy addicts turn to heroin (usually snorted) because it's cheaper and you don't need a prescription for it. Methadone is just as bad, only difference is its the government that pushing and not some dealers. Don't get me wrong you can certainly function better with Methadone than you can on heroin but I've read that withdrawal effects of Methadone is worse than heroin. Lots of Methadone patients spike it with another over the counter drug (I forgot which one) and are supposedly able to get a high almost equal to a smack hit.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> So they don't go to jail obviously.


You are clutching at straws, Methadone is the treatment for Heroin withdrawal, not Oxycontin or Oxycodone.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I blame Birmingham.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> You are clutching at straws, Methadone is the treatment for Heroin withdrawal, not Oxycontin or Oxycodone.


I told him that a few pages back but I think everyone is saying slightly different things. 

Heroin addicts may seek an oxycodone prescription to help alleviate withdrawals because it is a similar drug and it gets you high.

Corrupt doctors may prescribe Oxycodone to just about anyone. I am sure that exists in some places (good luck doing that where I am from).

Methadone is the proper treatment for Heroin/Oxycodone withdrawal. The notion that Oxycodone is prescribed specifically to treat heroin on a wide spread basis is completely false. Rofl will not be able to produce any kind of factual article that say otherwise because there is not a widespread probelm of heroin addicts being prescribed oxycodone. 

The ease of ability to get an Oxy prescription and the amount of times it is prescribed specifically to TREAT heroin addiction have nothing to do with each other.

Do heroin addicts get oxy prescriptions? Yes. Does the doctors note say "to treat heroin addiction"? Not if they value their job for long.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

did they say what he was on? probably something like ephedrine


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That biggest load of crap I have read so far in this thread. And I am only on the second page. I mean really, they give it to young adults when they have their wisdom teeth taken out. You don't need to be at death's door to need painkillers. Oxycodone, which is the key ingredient in a Percocet is used all the time for mild to moderate pain. The drug isn't the problem. Abuse of the drug is the problem. Used correctly and as prescribed it's not an issue.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

dutch sauce said:


> did they say what he was on? probably something like ephedrine


Oxycodone and oxymorphone, more a symptom of a serious problem than a "cheat" or "illegal" action. It's possible he used that to get high, but it's also likely he drugged himself up so he could fight injured.

Frankly the Falcao heart attack this weekend is more damning in my eyes.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> No...Oxy is prescribed to dope addicts. To prevent withdrawal.


I haven't read all the replies to see if we went off on a total drug discussion tangent or if anyone else already slammed this reply. But you couldn't be more wrong with that statement. You are cleary thinking of a different medicine alltogether. Oxy is the thing that creates addiction and withdrawal, not something intentionally prescribed to prevent it. Of course it will prevent withdrawals, but only in the same way that a Bottle of Jack will prevent alcohol withdrawal from an addiction to Rum.



RedRocket44 said:


> I know 1 person who has a prescription for oxy too
> ... and even she feels she doesn't need them.


Can I get her phone number please


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

StandThemUp said:


> That biggest load of crap I have read so far in this thread. And I am only on the second page. I mean really, they give it to young adults when they have their wisdom teeth taken out. You don't need to be at death's door to need painkillers. Oxycodone, which is the key ingredient in a Percocet is used all the time for mild to moderate pain. The drug isn't the problem. Abuse of the drug is the problem. Used correctly and as prescribed it's not an issue.


Yeah? You could give someone heroine too in an extremely small dosage and it wouldn't be an issue either.

Oxycodone generally doesn't come in doses appropriate for something like wisdom teeth, it's weakened and given in extremely small dose... you clearly have no clue about chemistry.



Ape City said:


> I told him that a few pages back but I think everyone is saying slightly different things.
> 
> Heroin addicts may seek an oxycodone prescription to help alleviate withdrawals because it is a similar drug and it gets you high.
> 
> ...


Yeah you keep going on about your data and numbers...the government says a lot of things.

Probably doesn't want everyone to know that they allow addicts to get high using taxpayer money.

It's truth though...

They get Oxycodone STRAIGHT out of rehab. These are for people who are going to jail for this shit.

Grasping? Hardly, it's been around my life since I was conceived.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

ROFL,
I have a feeling you are just making stuff up here, or are just confused because of some odd things that have happened around you.

I filmed a year long documentary on opiate addiction. We followed around 2 H addicts and 3 prescript addicts (Oxy's of both flavors). Now of the 5 4 went into treatment 1 to jail.

NONE of them where EVER prescribed an opiate to treat and opiate addiction!

We interviewed a few doctors that are world renowned in the field and they said there are 3 known treatments for withdrawals.

Methadone
Subutex
Suboxone

These 3 are the medicines used to treat withdrawal and they all basically work the same way, but the bottom two are becoming more popular and methadone is falling out of favor.

The reason for the Subutex and Suoxone use is they block withdrawal symptoms and the risk of addiction is extreamly low. 

An oxy (of either flavor) would not block withdrawal symptoms, they would simply stop withdrawal from happening and the addiction to opiate drugs to continue. 

So what you are saying makes NO sense and I have never seen any proof of it, nor have I even heard of it before.

NOW on to Leban.

The dude is obviously an addict. He needs to get things worked out. It sucks for him. I dont know that I feel sorry for him, because I doubt anybody forced him to do what he does, but it does suck. I dont know, thats just me! I have big issues with taking responsibility for ones actions.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually Methadone was also prescribed. It didn't work...ended up going back to jail then rehab.

Oxy was prescribed to feed the addiction legally and make a ton of cash in the meantime....


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

For oxy? That's kinda low rent. Wonder if he was taking it for pain or for fun? I had some friends who were addicted to that stuff, it's nasty.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

This year off could give Chris the time he needs to focus on recovery, or it could send him into depression and further into the abyss of addiction. He needs to replace the negative influences with positive ones or the pattern will repeat. If Dana is serious about offering help, Leben should jump on the chance to get it. I was happy to hear him be humble and apologetic, but now he needs to show his words aren't hollow and demonstrate real actions and changes in behavior that lead to recovery. We've probably all known people who waste their life away due to addiction. Chris is just another example. Personally I've never been a big fan of his, but I don't wish the wasted life of addiction on anyone.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Whenever I start to feel like the guy might have changed after all he pulls something like this.

Oxycodone and Oxymorphone are basically Heroin. Leben got himself in some deep shit this time.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

This is sad for Leben and it is kind of scary as well. There is a bit of evidence out their to support that he may have a drinking problem. This kinds of drugs do not vibe well with booze. I really hope he finds the help he needs before he kills himself. I had a friend who did after a night of oxy and booze. This stuff is seriously dangerous when abused, especially when you add alcohol into the mix. Clearly the UFC had no choice but to suspend him, but a year off from fighting could send him into an even greater abyss of depression and abuse. I hope he does the right things with his time off.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> No...Oxy is prescribed to dope addicts. To prevent withdrawal.


lolololololololol


Suboxen and Methadone is prescribed to addicts to prevent withdrawel. And if you didnt know people say that Suboxen/Methadone withdrawels are even worse the Oxy Contin withdrawels.

haha
wow.


*What is OxyContin?*

OxyContin (oxycodone) is a narcotic pain reliever similar to morphine.

OxyContin is used to treat moderate to severe pain that is expected to last for an extended period of time. OxyContin is used for around-the-clock treatment of pain. Oxycodone is not for treating pain just after a surgery unless you were already taking oxycodone before the surgery.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

SideWays222 said:


> lolololololololol
> 
> 
> Suboxen and Methadone is prescribed to addicts to prevent withdrawel. And if you didnt know people say that Suboxen/Methadone withdrawels are even worse the Oxy Contin withdrawels.
> ...


This has been established, you're a bit late to the party.

Leben looked out of sorts at 138, and I really wouldn't be suprised if we don't see him again. I remember the UFC 139 VLOG had footage of after the fight and I remember a quote from him "I'm too old to be fighting like that" nearly straight after the fight. Ominous signs for a 31 year old.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SydneyFC said:


> This has been established, you're a bit late to the party.
> 
> Leben looked out of sorts at 138, and I really wouldn't be suprised if we don't see him again. I remember the UFC 139 VLOG had footage of after the fight and I remember a quote from him "I'm too old to be fighting like that" nearly straight after the fight. Ominous signs for a 31 year old.


Im not late to the party. I figured people already slammed him but i figured "Why the hell not". :thumbsup:


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Not surprised, Leben never seems to take anything seriously.


----------



## SydneyFC (Sep 9, 2011)

TheReturn said:


> Not surprised, Leben never seems to take anything seriously.


That's a tad harsh.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I skipped straight to the last page, presuming it was a bumped thread from when he failed the first time. Turns out not.  Hopefully he can sort himself out, and get off the painkillers. Can be a nasty thing to get hooked on, and has ended the lifes of many a WWE star. I thought he'd completely sorted himself out, and running his own gym in Hawaii had seen the maturing of Chris Leben, it's a shame this has happened. Hopefully he can sort his issues out and come back a better fighter. He was pretty lucky to keep his UFC place after testing positive and then losing to Simpson last time, so he needs to win when he finally does make his return.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

SydneyFC said:


> That's a tad harsh.


Harsh but true man, he's in the biggest mma fighting company there is, he's got/had a chin of steel, and he had the potential to be great. 
Dont tell me instead of drinking or partying that he was training as much as humanly possible and game planning whenever he could. This isn't the first time something like this has happened to him, wasted potential.
And last but not least I just don't like his attitude, but who knows its probably different now then it was 5-10 years ago.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> I skipped straight to the last page, presuming it was a bumped thread from when he failed the first time. Turns out not.  Hopefully he can sort himself out, and get off the painkillers. Can be a nasty thing to get hooked on, and has ended the lifes of many a WWE star. I thought he'd completely sorted himself out, and running his own gym in Hawaii had seen the maturing of Chris Leben, it's a shame this has happened. Hopefully he can sort his issues out and come back a better fighter. He was pretty lucky to keep his UFC place after testing positive and then losing to Simpson last time, so he needs to win when he finally does make his return.


He beat Simpson, You mean Rosholt(SP?)

Its funny how both times he's been caught out hes been in england, do we have different set of tests here? One assumes he was taking these drugs when he faced Wandy, Akiyamma, Stann etc in the US.

He did look off in the Munoz fight but I though that was down to him cutting 20+ pounds 24 hours before the fight as one of his coaches said (unless he was trying to cover for him). It was touch and go that the fight went ahead as the doctors wanted him to not fight.

I gutted he cant kick these habbits, hes one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

pipe said:


> Its funny how both times he's been caught out hes been in england, do we have different set of tests here?


Actually MMA here isn't regulated by anyone, so there is nobody to enforce tests or anything of that nature, presumably an American commision requested he do one - presumably voluntary and he failed.

Gutted.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

gazh said:


> Actually MMA here isn't regulated by anyone, so there is nobody to enforce tests or anything of that nature, presumably an American commision requested he do one - presumably voluntary and he failed.
> 
> Gutted.


The UFC themselves hire a third part athletic commission from the US to administer drug tests to the fighters.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Oxycodone generally doesn't come in doses appropriate for something like wisdom teeth, it's weakened and given in extremely small dose... you clearly have no clue about chemistry.


Percocets are a common prescription for wisdom teeth removal. They were prescribed to me less than a year ago for 1 wisdom tooth being removed. I was issued 16 pills and easily got a refill of another 12. 

I'm not sure what your getting at in the second paragraph. Percocets do contain a small dose of oxycodone (5mg) as their primary pain killer and also contain acetaminophen and caffeine. 




> Yeah you keep going on about your data and numbers...the government says a lot of things.
> 
> Probably doesn't want everyone to know that they allow addicts to get high using taxpayer money.
> 
> ...


What data and numbers? This is just off the top of my head. I'm kinda confused if you read my entire post before responding. I said


> "Corrupt doctors may prescribe Oxycodone to just about anyone. I am sure that exists in some places (good luck doing that where I am from)"


. I am pretty much agreeing that a heroin addict could potentially get an oxycodone prescription. All I am arguing is that the doctor doing so is corrupt and not prescribing a treatment for heroin addiction.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

They say oncee you tak an oxy, you'll be taking them for the rest of your life because they digest as heroin or something like that, but I thought Leben seemed pretty different...its a damn shame


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Fedornumber1! said:


> They say oncee you tak an oxy, you'll be taking them for the rest of your life because they digest as heroin or something like that, but I thought Leben seemed pretty different...its a damn shame


Who's they? The same people responsible for the prohibition?

Oxycontin and all other prescription pain killers are perfectly safe and effective when used as prescribed. It's not the use of Oxycontin, Percocet or any other pain killer that is the problem. It's the abuse that is a problem.

These drugs are 100% legal to take and use when prescribed by a doctor. People need to stop mixing and confusing the use of these drugs as intended with the abuse of these drugs by a select few that would find something else to abuse if pain killers weren't available.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

That's too bad. 

With stanozolol or other steroids you know an athlete is trying to get a competitive edge.

With painkillers it's more likely they're just addicted and can't stop which is sad.

The painkillers on the market today are potent. I know a doctor who took OxyContin for 2 weeks and had major withdrawal symptoms when he went off.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> Yeah? You could give someone heroine too in an extremely small dosage and it wouldn't be an issue either.
> 
> Oxycodone generally doesn't come in doses appropriate for something like wisdom teeth, it's weakened and given in extremely small dose... you clearly have no clue about chemistry.


Wow, this is like having a battle of wits with an unarmed opponent.
http://www.drugs.com/percocet.html

There is just one example of how OXYCODONE is and has always been prescribed in dosage for even mild pain.

Before insulting other people about their facts, you should check yours, otherwise, you come off as well....frankly, kind of stupid.

You are clearly thinking of Oxycontin, which is made up of OXYcodone in typically higher dosages in what is called a Slow "CONTINuous" release tablet. Hence the name OXY-CONTIN.

Even still, if you take Oxycontin as prescribed, you can actually metabolize less Oxycodone per hour than if you take a 5mg instance release Percocet. An Oxycontin, even a really high dose one, slowly releases the medication into your system at a slow and steady controlled rate. This is extremely safe. The problem is, addicts and junkies crush them up, nullify the time release and get an instant impact of the high dose. 
Again, that is not the intended use and not the drugs fault. That is abuse of the drug.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

StandThemUp said:


> Even still, if you take Oxycontin as prescribed, you can actually metabolize less Oxycodone per hour than if you take a 5mg instance release Percocet. An Oxycontin, even a really high dose one, slowly releases the medication into your system at a slow and steady controlled rate. This is extremely safe. The problem is, addicts and junkies crush them up, nullify the time release and get an instant impact of the high dose.
> Again, that is not the intended use and not the drugs fault. That is abuse of the drug.


Actually it is almost impossible to bypass a time release oxycodone (aka oxycontin). The 20mg 40gm and 80mg versions of the drug have all been revamped in uhm...I forget when. But visit an opioid friendly forum like blulight and you will see every addict bitching about how impossible it is to bypass the time release.

This doesn't stop them from getting high, it just take away the initial rush and cause them to use more over a 6 hour period to get a good buzz going. But attaining that rush in nearly impossible. As soon as these new perdues touch water they instantly turn to gelatin. You cannot suck this into a syringe and if you snort it your nose gets clogged instantly. 

Check this:

http://blogs.seattleweekly.com/dailyweekly/2011/01/top_three_weirdest_ways_to_abu.php

This is just a blog, and a badly informed one that (bad information). But you can see people bitching about it.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No...Oxy is prescribed to dope addicts. To prevent withdrawal.


There seems to be some confusion so here it is. I know this because I was an habitual recreational user of opioids. First off there is basically two types of opiods that are active ingredients in pain medication the two most comon are oxycodone and hydrocodone. Hydrocodone is in vicoden and generic versions of vicoden. Oxycodone is the active ingredient in percocet and oxycontin and also roxycontin. Oxycontin is not a drug its the name of a drug that the company purdue manufactures, however the active ingredient in oxycontin is still oxycodone the same that is in a 5 or 10mg percocet. Percocet and vicoden are for short term pain relieve because they have a ton of acetametaphine in them and it is bad for your liver and kidneys to take too much of these.

Oxycontin comes in 10mg 20mg 30mg 40mg 60mg and 80mg. Roxycontin comes in 10mg 15mg and 30mg and is not time released. Oxycontin is time released for 12 hour periods.

Oxycontin and roxycontin is basically pure heroin its actually much stronger then street heroin because its made in a lab and is pure. Most people now adays that go to methadone clinics are there because of addiction to oxycontin or roxycontin not heroin.

There are two drugs that are used to come off of these and they are suboxen which is newer and methadone these will ease the withdrawl symptoms and allow you to not become dope sick as you come of the drug. 

So they said he tested positive to oxycodone which could be anything as little as a 5mg percocet to a 80mg oxycontin.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

JASONJRF said:


> There seems to be some confusion so here it is. I know this because I was an habitual recreational user of opioids. First off there is basically two types of opiods that are active ingredients in pain medication the two most comon are oxycodone and hydrocodone. Hydrocodone is in vicoden and generic versions of vicoden. Oxycodone is the active ingredient in percocet and oxycontin and also roxycontin. Oxycontin is not a drug its the name of a drug that the company purdue manufactures, however the active ingredient in oxycontin is still oxycodone the same that is in a 5 or 10mg percocet. Percocet and vicoden are for short term pain relieve because they have a ton of acetametaphine in them and it is bad for your liver and kidneys to take too much of these.
> 
> Oxycontin comes in 10mg 20mg 30mg 40mg 60mg and 80mg. Roxycontin comes in 10mg 15mg and 30mg and is not time released. Oxycontin is time released for 12 hour periods.
> 
> ...


This is correct; prescribing oxy for heroin withdrawal doesn't make any sense and no legit doctor is doing that.


----------

